# Need suggestions on a new metal lathe



## PenMan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

I want to make high end pen parts! Any affordable metal lathe suggestions?


----------



## btboone (Feb 19, 2010)

Depends on what you consider affordable.  They start around $300 or $400 and go from there.  I would recommend getting the largest lathe you can afford, even if it's a good used one and never apologizing.  Some good medium sized lathes (like 14" x 42") are available from Enco in the $2000 to $3000 range.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Bruce. Enco is one of the ones I have been looking at.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 19, 2010)

I just went to craigs list in Georgia and there were several on the page. Just a thought.  Russell


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with Bruce, and I would try and find one that will run on 220 single phase.  Most of those big old used beasts are 3 phase, and that means you need to buy a converter which could cost you another $700 or so.  Those old lathes are extremely good and reliable...but if you can't power it, that's a problem!  Save your money. Get on the Enco flier list.  They frequently have specials, and some of the specials offer free shipping too.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 20, 2010)

I already have 3 phase in the shop, so powering it is note a problem. I was looking at the Grizzly 16 X 40. But everybody I've talked to that owns a grizzly product says they wouldn't buy it again. I bought at 14 inch Grizzly band saw and ended up sending back to them as they never could getme one that didn't wobble (aluminum wheel).

I have heard pretty good things about the Enco and they seem to be the same price or less than the Grizzly.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 20, 2010)

Look at the micromarks as well.  

http://www.micromark.com/MICROLUX-7X14-MINI-LATHE,8176.html

I have been using one of these borrowed from holmqer for a couple of months now.  After properly setting it up, this machine is pretty good.

Jerry


----------



## randyrls (Feb 20, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I agree with Bruce, and I would try and find one that will run on 220 single phase.  Most of those big old used beasts are 3 phase, and that means you need to buy a converter which could cost you another $700 or so.




Nah;  Look for a Variable Frequency Drive (VFD).  They can be had for $200 or less, and you get variable speed and reverse thrown into the deal.
It is driven by 220V single phase and outputs three phase.  Search for Variable Frequency Drive on ebay.....


----------



## alexkuzn (Feb 21, 2010)

I have PM1236 http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM1236.html
and like it. If you can afford a bigger lathe, go for it.

BTW I've bought a 3 phase motor and working on variable speed conversion. 
Leeson 2HP 3PH motor was only $157 and I already had VFD.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am lucky enough (long story) to have 3 phase power in my shop and 28' X12 foot doors. I also have a friend with a Tommy lift on the back of a box truck. So getting one of the old big dianasors delivered, up and running is actually pretty easy. I do, however, like the digital "bling" on the new stuff. 

With all things considered, as of right now, Enco 14 X40 is in the lead.


----------



## btboone (Feb 22, 2010)

I have an Enco 14 x 40 and use it every single day.  I bought that one back around 1985.  If I had a little more room in that area of my shop, I'd get a second one to put beside it.  I also have a smaller one, like 10 x 20 or somewhere around there and I constantly regret it.  It's very toylike compared to the larger one.  I need to bend way over to use it and the handles and motions are much smaller and less smooth.


----------



## NI Joe (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Andy,

It really depends on what else you want to do.  If you can spend the dollars for a big lathe, go right ahead as it allows you to do stuff much larger than pen parts.  

If you're truly focused on fine turning (and would want portability so you can take it with you which is my plan for having fun time on vacation when traveling via travel trailer) take a good look at something like a Taig or Sherline.  I have a Taig which I can get to do most anything I need.  My father-in-law and another buddy have larger metal lathes if there's something I need to turn which won't fit on the little guy.  I also CNC'd the Taig to make repeatability much easier.

All the best,   Joe


----------

